# Need a downpipe for a z31



## Z-master (Feb 21, 2004)

Anyone know where to find a new downpipe for a z31 N/A. I'm upgrading the whole exhaust system and I already found the header, cat, and muffler I want, but I can't find a downpipe. I've searched all over the damn internet and the only thing I could find was pacesetter. I don't want pacesetter. I'm hoping to find a downpipe that is larger that the original one. I'm hoping to find a two and a half inch one somewhere. Any thoughts before I have to buy individual 90 and 45 degree pieces and make one?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Exhaust shop that does mandrel bends. They should be able to help man. Call around- someone by you should be able to do it.


----------

